# How do you store your guitars? stand/rack or in the case?



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

For those with several guitars or collections, how do you store them? 



wall mounted rack
Floor rack
Individual stands
Store them in the cases

I'm refinishing the rec. room and creating a man cave. I'm thinking of building a wall display to hold some of my guitars, but I'm concerned about the constant dusting and fear that this exposure and possible humid conditions will age them faster than case storing.

Here's what I had in mind;













Or even something fancier;


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

6 on wall racks, 5 more on stands in front of the racks, and the lapsteel in its case on the counter.
Amps are on the other side of the room for balance


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm big on leaning them against stuff.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

A case like that for the cheap Strat version of the Starcaster?
Seems like overkill--I know that's not your picture.

I keep mine in the cases, and have stands for while I'm using them.
I was playing today and so had a couple left out that I switched between.

I know some people like to leave them out so they play more, but that doesn't stop me.
I actually enjoy the process of taking a guitar out of the case.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

If it has a case, that's where it's stored, stood upright, unless it's being used.

I have a five rack, for guitars and basses without a case.
For the guitars that I'm playing, I have a couple of stands.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

All stands, all of the time. Mostly rockstands and hercules.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh ya, all my stands are Hercules.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a 5 and a 9 Rockstands and a few individual stands from different makes.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm a Mormon. 

I have my wives carry them around all day until I'm ready to play. 




In my real life, I have them all on floor stands until I move. Then I'll have a dedicated guitar room.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I'm a Mormon.
> 
> I have my wives carry them around all day until I'm ready to play.


Now, THAT'S funny! Seriously, you always make me laugh! Goo karma to you!


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a few inexpensive, conversation-piece ones mounted on the wall at home. Other than that, the rest of them stay in their cases full time. The weather in Canada is just too varied and harsh to trust that they'll be ok.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

All of them are in a case in a special cupboard that I store my equipp. in. I"m kind of "anal" when it comes to my instruments as I have had my best friend snap the neck off of my Ovation acoustic a few years back. For that reason alone, i keep them out of sight but I do enjoy walking into someones home and seeing there collection displayed.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Ti-Ron said:


> Now, THAT'S funny! Seriously, you always make me laugh! Goo karma to you!


Thank you, sir. I'm all about karma.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

puckhead said:


> 6 on wall racks, 5 more on stands in front of the racks, and the lapsteel in its case on the counter.
> Amps are on the other side of the room for balance


I have 3 wall hangers that have yet to go up in this place. They stay in cases mostly, but the ajc is lounging on the "guest bed" (storage for clean clothes and guitars) for the first time in a long time. 

As for the weather, so long as you have a humidifier you should be fine. I plan on picking one up because this new place is super dry.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have done it all over the years and am back to putting them in the cases.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

It's hard to play a guitar in a case. We hang most of our electrics, a few are on stands, lower end acoustics are kept in, often unlatched, cases all over the house. Higher end acoustics are cased and stored in a dedicated storage space. Old lapsteels are on top of the bar - ready for action. Inevitably, the guitars that are easiest to grab are played the most. Space is a challenge and I've had to start and get creative in making new storage areas. 



DW


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

TheRumRunner said:


> It's hard to play a guitar in a case. We hang most of our electrics, a few are on stands, lower end acoustics are kept in, often unlatched, cases all over the house. Higher end acoustics are cased and stored in a dedicated storage space. Old lapsteels are on top of the bar - ready for action. Inevitably, the guitars that are easiest to grab are played the most. Space is a challenge and I've had to start and get creative in making new storage areas. http://s88.photobucket.com/user/IlapU2/media/Music/Guitars/DSC_5047_zpsfe4dfeaf.jpg.html DW


What a cool vibe. What is that room, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Chito said:


> I have a 5 and a 9 Rockstands and a few individual stands from different makes.


Holy crap, Chito! I guess the next question is: how/where do you store all the _strings_ needed to keep that going?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have done it all over the years and am back to putting them in the cases.


Do you mind if I ask why? Is it a dust/maintenance issue?

- - - Updated - - -



TheRumRunner said:


> It's hard to play a guitar in a case. We hang most of our electrics, a few are on stands, lower end acoustics are kept in, often unlatched, cases all over the house. Higher end acoustics are cased and stored in a dedicated storage space. Old lapsteels are on top of the bar - ready for action. Inevitably, the guitars that are easiest to grab are played the most. Space is a challenge and I've had to start and get creative in making new storage areas.
> 
> 
> 
> DW



This is awesome. I like how it turns storage into wall art. 

A floor rack might make sense for storing a lot of guitars in a small space, but does not actually display a collection and instruments are far too close together for my liking (Yes, I baby my toys)


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Holy crap, Chito! I guess the next question is: how/where do you store all the _strings_ needed to keep that going?


LOL I don't restring them unless I need to. I also use only 2 kinds of strings, D'Addarrio 10-52 for the solids and Thomastik Infeld Jazz Swing Flatwound lights 11-47 for the hollow and semi-hollow bodies. I have a couple of boxes of the D'Addarios and a few extras of the Thomastik,. The flatwounds last for a long time.
It's not as bad as it looks. LOL


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

adcandour said:


> What a cool vibe. What is that room, if you don't mind me asking?


It's a lower part of the house where we try and maintain some order.




DW


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

TheRumRunner said:


> It's a lower part of the house where we try and maintain some order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I knew I should have been a Rum Runner!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

allthumbs56 said:


> Man, I knew I should have been a Rum Runner!


That what I was thinking. Lovin' it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

TheRumRunner said:


> DW


WOW !!...VERY impressive!! 

You have more cool gear than some music stores I've been to.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

TheRumRunner said:


> It's a lower part of the house where we try and maintain some order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just love jam rooms.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

If it has a case, that's where it's stored, stood upright.

I have two five racks, for guitars and basses without a case and some that I keep out of the case most of the time.
I also have 6 hangers on the wall. One near my desk with the "player du jour" and the rest for other guitars, my mandolin and ukuleles.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

dodgechargerfan said:


> If it has a case, that's where it's stored, stood upright


My method too. 

@rumrunner. is that a pitch transposer on top of your bass master?
I have the same 'rocket' as well. except with the vibrato.


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

I used to leave mine on stands until I broke the head off my Les Paul (isn't that always the story?) and from that point on the rule has been if the guitar isn't in my hands, it's in the case. I was worried I might play less as I was always grabbing for a guitar when the moment struck me, but after a day or two I got used to going and getting a guitar out of the case. I'm glad I did if not for the safety reason, it keeps the dust off your guitars which is nice.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

TheRumRunner said:


> It's hard to play a guitar in a case.


That's why I take my guitars out of the case to play it.
Seriously though, for me, it's part of the experience.



surlybastard said:


> I was worried I might play less as I was always grabbing for a guitar when the moment struck me, but after a day or two I got used to going and getting a guitar out of the case. I'm glad I did if not for the safety reason, it keeps the dust off your guitars which is nice.


Same here.

No problem at all.
Yesterday I played over half of mine, and took each one out of the case and then put it back when I was done.

What took time was getting out the pedals and putting them away--which is the main reason I want to get a pedalboard.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

On stage I use a multi guitar stand and at least one single stand. In my home I use wall mounted hangers. I've tried to make it quick and easy to play if the mood hits me. 

All I have to do is pick one up and plug it in. The pedalboard and amp are always ready.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2013)

nice mando collection you have. the 
bagpipe looks out of place though.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

22 instruments (guitars, basses, banjos, mandolins, ukuleles, a fiddle) on the walls, and 6 in Hercules stands, plus others in storage. I prefer wall hangers, everything is handy and they look cool.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Mine are all kept in their cases. By the looks of some of these pictures I've been doing it all wrong, lol.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> nice mando collection you have. the
> bagpipe looks out of place though.


That was an E-bay purchase and it's only a wall hanger. I do intend to someday buy a functional set of highland pipes though. I feel like there are still some people I need to piss off.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

TA462 said:


> Mine are all kept in their cases. By the looks of some of these pictures I've been doing it all wrong, lol.


I'm staring to rethink things myself.


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

zontar said:


> Same here.
> 
> No problem at all.
> Yesterday I played over half of mine, and took each one out of the case and then put it back when I was done.
> ...


Ya I've got a board, I just throw a towel on it when I'm not using it. Keep all my amps under covers too when I'm not using them. The amp I play day-to-day (Blackstar HT-5) my wife made a cover for it that was cut in a way that I can leave everything plugged in so when I want to play I just pull it off and turn it on, everything stays plugged in and ready to go.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Cases are good safe places to store your guitars, but can be a pain in the ass if you actually like to play them. I have a case for every instrument but that's a whole storage issue unto itself.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

laristotle said:


> My method too.
> 
> @rumrunner. is that a pitch transposer on top of your bass master?
> I have the same 'rocket' as well. except with the vibrato.


It's actually a Roland RE-301 tape delay that I bought off a Rasta Reggae player many moons ago. 

Luv the old Rockets.

DW

- - - Updated - - -

What year is the Melody Maker? I see them come up from time to time and would love one.

DW



Milkman said:


> On stage I use a multi guitar stand and at least one single stand. In my home I use wall mounted hangers. I've tried to make it quick and easy to play if the mood hits me.
> 
> All I have to do is pick one up and plug it in. The pedalboard and amp are always ready.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Cases are good safe places to store your guitars, but can be a pain in the ass if you actually like to play them. I have a case for every instrument but that's a whole storage issue unto itself.


Takes less storage for me to store them in their cases, than to store each separately.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Cases are good safe places to store your guitars, but can be a pain in the ass if you actually like to play them. I have a case for every instrument but that's a whole storage issue unto itself.


+1

I have the cases standing on end in a closet. Well....two closets actually, one for Fenders & the other for Gibsons. My dream is to thin the herd down to the best guitars that will fit into a single closet.

P.S. I play them too, so a 1/2 dozen at a time get to take their turn on a 5 floor rack (yes, they fit) in my bedroom between the night stand & wall o' tone. Right now it's SGs, Teles & Strats (2 of ea.) that are the lucky ones. The Explorer rarely gets played b/c it's an unusual shape/size & it's easier to grab one off the rack than go get one out of the case.

- - - Updated - - -



TheRumRunner said:


> It's a lower part of the house where we try and maintain some order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Junior!


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

I keep all my acoustics in their cases upright around the house, but my electrics are always out on Hercules stands. Oh except the hollows/semi-hollows: cased as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

the majority of my stuff is in cases,
either lined up on my walls or in a closet.
but at present i count 6 electrics, 4 acoustics and 2 basses sitting around in the open leaning against stuff.
and there is a baritone strat and a classical in my bed.
its always like that here.
if i put stuff away, it just ends up back out again.


----------



## davewrites (Oct 22, 2013)

My son is 2 1/2 years old AND my wife doesn't know how many guitars I own, so... 

Hard cases stored in 2 different rooms!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

TheRumRunner said:


> It's actually a Roland RE-301 tape delay that I bought off a Rasta Reggae player many moons ago.
> 
> Luv the old Rockets.
> 
> ...


That one's a 62. I may install a slightly hotter pickup at some point. Other than that she's a peach.

- - - Updated - - -



zontar said:


> Takes less storage for me to store them in their cases, than to store each separately.[/fu]
> 
> If I stored all my cases in the same room as my guitars I wouldn't have room to play. It would completely kill any space i have.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

At present I only have 2 electrics, 1 bass and 1 acoustic. The acoustic is the only one i keep in the case especially now when the furnace is on drying out everything in the house. The electrics hang on the wall or lean against the 4x12 cab


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> If I stored all my cases in the same room as my guitars I wouldn't have room to play. It would completely kill any space i have.


Well since I keep mine in the cases, it doesn't take extra room for me.

But to everybody here--store them however you like and whatever fits your home, playing situation & style, family, roommates, pets, etc.

For me I wouldn't be able to put mine on the walls, and there isn't enough floor space to leave them on stands. But even when I had those things I tended to put them in their cases.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

My 3 are hanging on the wall. 1 I am holding (long story) is on a stand. A busted acoustic that I am going to take apart for practice (was free) is in a case under a desk.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This is a little clip of the wall hanger.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tzwZorerPOc


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Necro posting but eh, the subject was already discussed, so why not go back ?

Just saw this, interesting.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Cases. If am using, on an individual stands


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm beginning to think I store them so that they fall down a lot. Busted the nut by the low E on one yesterday when it fell over. Maybe it's time to take up 5-string guitar?

I did make a rack out of PVC pipe, following some plans I found online, but I cheaped out on the pipe and bought stuff one size smaller than the plans called for, so the rack is kinda flimsy. Four, however, hang from the wall on guitar hanger hooks.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

BGood said:


> Necro posting but eh, the subject was already discussed, so why not go back ?
> 
> Just saw this, interesting.


I saw a video of Vince Gills guitar collection and he had his studio filled with these drawers. 
Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Mine are in my basement as the temperature flucuates. I keep the two acoustics I really care about in cases. My beater acoustic on the wall and my electric and bass on stands.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Mostly in the cases. Main bass I play is out on a stand at the jam space. Anything I am working on will be on one of the wall hangers at home (unless it's a scratch build or finishing work - then hanging from a hook in the basement) . The other wall hanger is for the kids guitars (a Jr size nylon string and what is essentially a musically useless toy, sharing a hangar... yeah I know it's a waste, but otherwise they'd get trashed just kicking around).



BGood said:


> Necro posting but eh, the subject was already discussed, so why not go back ?
> 
> Just saw this, interesting.


That's great, wish we all had the space and the funds.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I have other Hercules stands for occasional use, but these are what I have out all the time. The wall hangers are home made from whatever hardwood scraps and dowel I have around.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Mooh said:


> The wall hangers are home made from whatever hardwood scraps and dowel I have around.


Windsurfing scrap boom tube.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Life long habit to keep them in cases although lately I've been leaving a telecaster and a sigma dread leaning against the fireplace.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2017)

I rotate one guit at the end of the couch for commercials.
The rest in cases in a closet.
I try not to advertise what I have.

Dang! I just blew it .. didn't I.


----------

